# Starting college



## DannyLQT (Jan 14, 2003)

Hey everyone! Just wondering if anyone else has problems when school starts back up? I'm not nervous about going to school but when I wake up in the morning and all through the classes I have pains. It's so hard to concentrate.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Yes Danny, that is very common, specially haveing problems in the morning. I avoid morning classes if i can. Eventually you will find ways of coping. I find Hypnotherapy very useful (http://www.ibsaudioprogram.com)I am very nervous, i have an exam tomorrow. *arghh*Spliffy


----------



## Peony (Aug 27, 2002)

i have morning classes and evening classes, and in both I feel crappy. I am in pain staring at the clock, and talking myself out of an anxiety attack the whole time. I don't get a thing out of the lectures.


----------



## Ice (Nov 18, 2002)

I know exactly how you feel; I have a hard time a college as well. And when you worry about it all it just gets so much worse! The only advice I can offer is to talk to your college, I went to my tutor for a chat and it turned out he has IBS as well - I must admit it was a bit weird at first, and a little embarrassing but too be honest the support that is around is very good. If I can't make it in, all my tutors make sure I get work emailed home etc. Removing some of the stress associated with IBS has helped me a lot - I still worry about missing too much but the fact that the college knows and doesnï¿½t hassle me, helps a lot.Ice xxx


----------

